# Coffee Groups in The Greens



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

My family and I are hoping to move to the Greens in October. We have a 4 year old who will be starting at the Regent School and a 1 year old who my wife will be looking after. Does anyone know if there are any mother and toddler groups or coffe groups in the area? My wife doesn't drive so we would be looking for something within walking distance.

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't speak for any groups, but there are a few places to walk to in the Greens for coffee, muffins, and juice. There are plenty of moms with the little "ankle biters" in tow, so she should be able to find something once here.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Wilfie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and I are hoping to move to the Greens in October. We have a 4 year old who will be starting at the Regent School and a 1 year old who my wife will be looking after. Does anyone know if there are any mother and toddler groups or coffe groups in the area? My wife doesn't drive so we would be looking for something within walking distance.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, my hubby and I are hoping to move to dubai in the not to distant future, we don't have any dates yet but are also hoping to be at the greens. We have a 1yr old daughter so would love to meet up with your wife if and when we arrive. I'll pm you my email address so we can stay in touch if she would like.


----------



## Prammy (Sep 8, 2008)

Wilfie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and I are hoping to move to the Greens in October. We have a 4 year old who will be starting at the Regent School and a 1 year old who my wife will be looking after. Does anyone know if there are any mother and toddler groups or coffe groups in the area? My wife doesn't drive so we would be looking for something within walking distance.
> 
> Thanks


Hi- i've just moved to the Greens with my husband a few weeks ago- we have a 4 year old who's just started at Regent and I also have a one year old. I'd love to meet your wife for a coffee, particularly as we have children of the same age at the same school. Once you reply i'll send you my email and mobile so i can meet up with her. Thanks

Pam


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Pam,

Nice to hear from you. I am actually in the Greens Centre sending you this. I arrived on Sunday and am going through the hassle of finding somewhere to live. What type of place do you have and how did you source it?

My e-mail address is My wife's is [

Joanna will be over as soon as I find somewhere to live. It would be get to hear your experience and get some tips.

Thanks,

Will



Prammy said:


> Hi- i've just moved to the Greens with my husband a few weeks ago- we have a 4 year old who's just started at Regent and I also have a one year old. I'd love to meet your wife for a coffee, particularly as we have children of the same age at the same school. Once you reply i'll send you my email and mobile so i can meet up with her. Thanks
> 
> Pam


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Be careful - Marble Slab Ice Creamery at the greens will soon become the bane of your existence.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi I just moved to Dubai a few days ago and came across your posting. I am living in Tecom, which is around the corner to the Greens. I have two girls one is two and the other 4. My daughter will be starting at Regent in a few weeks and would love to meet up. Don't blame you about the driving. I have been driving around a bit but not confident to be driving alone yet. If you would like to meet up i shall PM you my contact details




Wilfie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and I are hoping to move to the Greens in October. We have a 4 year old who will be starting at the Regent School and a 1 year old who my wife will be looking after. Does anyone know if there are any mother and toddler groups or coffe groups in the area? My wife doesn't drive so we would be looking for something within walking distance.
> 
> Thanks


----------

